

Rate my micro startup: TweetzTV - japetheape

Hi all,
Today my micro startup, http://tweetz.tv/ went online. It let's you watch YouTube videos, which people on Twitter have mentioned. My assumption was that the videos people tweet about must be interesting and therefore I combined these tweets with a Youtube player, which let's you sit back and watch TweetzTV. I wondered how you guys think about this website. Do you see any features that can be usefull, how do you think this website can be monetized? 
kind regards,
japetheape
======
Readmore
I think it's an interesting idea. Is it just a straight list of the latest
videos posted to twitter or are you grouping them based on the number of
tweets, retweets, etc?

------
japetheape
clickable link: <http://tweetz.tv/>

